# Working holiday visa holder wanting work in mines!



## nicolenikita07 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi there. My boyfriend and I are currently living in usa and have recently obtained working holiday visas (457) for australia. is it possible for him to get a job in the open pit mines there if currently holding this visa type? I realize that the visa limits the time with one employer to only 6 months. We want to move over there right away, but we really want jobs first..and he really wants a job in the mines (or a decent paying job so we arent struggling to pay bills). He has no mining experience and all the the job ads online show positions for engineers and those who have had mining jobs before. So, if you could offer any advice, I would appreciate it! Thanks.


----------



## roseym (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi do you know anyone already working in the mining areas? My brother got us jobs very easily in his company, he has been with them for 3 yrs now so they trust him and his recommendations. He only does stuff like that for people he knows well though. We're going on a working holiday visa from Ireland and might look for employer sponsorship if we can hack the climate. However, until I asked him to pull some strings we were hitting a wall of "no thanks" or "talk to us again when you're out here". If we hadn't had a contact we could apply through I doubt we would have found work there in advance of flying. Another thing -as soon as the word spread that we had flights booked job offers started to come in through other expats living out there. Up until we had flights booked there was nothing at all.

Does your boyfriend have any experience or qualifications in construction/engineering/heavy machinery driving/welding etc? If so then he should be snapped up. My advice is to talk to all contacts you have and take it from there.


----------

